# "παρασέρνοντας το" the details from it



## userrussia

"παρασέρνοντας το" derives from sentence  "παρασέρνοντας το απλωμένο χιόνι".I would desire a gramatical translation in detail.The accent will be put on "παρασέρνοντας το" because i couldnt translate it.


----------



## Αγγελος

userrussia said:


> "παρασέρνοντας το" derives from sentence  "παρασέρνοντας το απλωμένο χιόνι".I would desire a gramatical translation in detail.The accent will be put on "παρασέρνοντας το" because i couldnt translate it.



παρασέρνοντας is an adverbial participle of παρασέρνω, which means 'to carry away', as when somebody tries to wade in a river and is carried away by the current. Figuratively, παρασέρνω also means 'to lead [somebody] into doing something wrong'.
Το απλωμένο χιόνι literally means "the spread-out snow". 
In any case, grammatically το is simply the definite article and does not depend on παρασέρνοντας. If the intended meaning had been "carrying *it *away", it should have been spelt παρασέρνοντάς το, with a second (enclitic) accent on the -ας ending.
Frankly, I don't quite understand the whole phrase, unless one is talking about a snow-plough. Where did you take it from?


----------



## userrussia

Γιώργος Χατζηκυριάκος
  Το Τραγούδι του Χρόνου


----------



## cougr

Userrussia, are you able to give us the complete sentence? To reiterate Αγγελος, the phrase "παρασέρνοντας το απλωμένο χιόνι" alludes to something "carrying  the laid snow" from one place to another, however, further context would perhaps be useful in clarifying it a bit more.


----------



## Perseas

After I did a search in google I found the sentence:
_Ένα ψυχρό αεράκι τριγυρνούσε μέσα στα φωτεινά σοκάκια της πόλης παρασέρνοντας το απλωμένο χιόνι πάνω από τους πέτρινους δρόμους__._
https://www.google.gr/search?q=παρα...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=9YkNVcrdOsPTUbmGgKAI

So the wind was carrying the laid snow above the stone roads.


----------



## Aelialicinia

Perseas said:


> After I did a search in google I found the sentence:
> _Ένα ψυχρό αεράκι τριγυρνούσε μέσα στα φωτεινά σοκάκια της πόλης παρασέρνοντας το απλωμένο χιόνι πάνω από τους πέτρινους δρόμους._
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=παρασέρνοντας+το+απλωμένο+χιόνι&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=9YkNVcrdOsPTUbmGgKAI
> 
> So the wind was carrying the laid snow above the stone roads.


Yes quite good finding the quote - but better not use "laid snow" -  it is not used in US English nor in Brit English for sure.

How about this?  

"A bitter wind  whirled among the brightly lit alleyways  of the town carrying away  the snow spread out on the  rocky streets."


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> above the stone roads.


Can you please clarify the structure ''_parasernontas to aplomeno chioni pano apo tous..dromous_''?  I suppose 'pano apo' means above.
Or is it ''parasernontas..apo tous dromous''(carrying away from the streets)? Or does ''pano apo tous dromous'' go with ''aplomeno'' (but in this case shouldn't it be ''to chioni aplomeno pano apo...''?. Does  ''aplomeno'' work as a verb participle or as an adjective here?
Thank you in advance for solving my doubts.


----------



## Perseas

@Aelialicinia
Thanks a lot!



bearded said:


> Can you please clarify the structure ''_parasernontas to aplomeno chioni pano apo tous..dromous_''?  I suppose 'pano apo' means above.
> Or is it ''parasernontas..apo tous dromous''(carrying away from the streets)? Or does ''pano apo tous dromous'' go with ''aplomeno'' (but in this case shouldn't it be ''to chioni aplomeno pano apo...''?.



Hello bearded,

Α very simple sentence to understand the structure would be "παρασέρνω το χιόνι πάνω από τους δρόμους".

_πάνω από_ is_ above
She hung a picture *above* the fireplace. --  Κρέμασε τη φωτογραφία *πάνω από* το τζάκι. _
above - Αγγλοελληνικό Λεξικό WordReference.com



bearded said:


> Does  ''aplomeno'' work as a verb participle or as an adjective here?


It is a participle anyway since it is produced from the verb "απλώνομαι", but yes it works as an adjective here.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> yes it works as an adjective here.


Thank you, Perseas.
 If 'aplomeno' works as an adjective, then Aelialicinia's translation _carrying away the snow *spread out on the rocky streets* _does not appear fully correct. I think it should rather be  _carrying away, above the rocky streets, the scattered snow. _The way Aelia rendered the phrase was a little misleading.
_'_Above the rocky streets' goes with _parasernontas, _as you have explained, not with _aplomeno._


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> Thank you, Perseas.
> If 'aplomeno' works as an adjective, then Aelialicinia's translation _carrying away the snow spread out on the rocky streets _does not appear fully correct. I think it should rather be _carrying away the spread-out/scattered snow above the rocky streets _or _carrying away above the rocky streets the scattered snow. _The way Aelia rendered the phrase was a little misleading.
> _'_Above the rocky streets' goes with _parasernontas, _as you have explained, not with _aplomeno._


Hm, probably this is why I had translated "the laid snow" (#5) three years ago, but this is not idiomatic anyway. Probably your translation is okay!


----------

